# Getting MS Word to print 1 page



## tomcon (May 5, 2008)

Exactly how do you use the MS Word print dialog to print one page.

I have a 4 page document.

In the print dialog, if i select the radio button for "pages" and then fill in a single page, thats not what i get. Here is my experience (seems crazy).

Fill in: 1 prints: page 1 (good!)
Fill in: 4 prints pages 1-4
Fill in: 2 Prints pages 2-4

Can somebody tell me how this dialog is supposed to be used.

This question seems ridiculously simple. I can't even believe it is a question. What is going on?

Thank you.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

tomcon,

What version of Word/Office are you using? What is the make/model of your printer?

Generally, when you click "Print" or File, Print in Word, you can select the following in terms of pages:

-ALL (prints ENTIRE document)

- Current Page (prints ONLY the page you're currently editing)

- Selection (prints ONLY the text you've selected)

- Pages (prints a range of pages, such as '1-3' or specific pages 1,3)

If this is NOT the way things are working - please reply and let me know what version of MS Office or MS Word you're using (Click Help, About) as well as the version of Windows you're using and your printer make/model.

- John
- John


----------

